# NodeJS  bzw. Javacript Code öffnen (im Browser)



## Devanther (20. Mai 2021)

easyupload.io
					

easyupload.io




					easyupload.io
				




Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen, WIE ich diese Dateien im Browser öffnen und ansehen kann?

Ihr müsst diese .zip laden und entpacken, die Datei ist aus einem Udemy Kurs.

Ich kann diesen ganzen Ordner erfolgreich mit Visual Studio Code (dem Editor) öffnen und ansehen,
soweit so gut. Doch wie kann ich das im Browser öffnen und ansehen?

Das was gemacht wurde, muss ja im Browser (benutze Chrome) angesehen werden können!


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Mai 2021)

Natürlich öffnet jeder sofort alle Zipfiles unbekannter Herkunft aus einem Link in einem Forum   Wie wäre es, wenn du den Kurs wirklich abarbeitest - das wird doch unter Garantie dort gezeigt.


----------



## Devanther (20. Mai 2021)

Es sind keine .exe Dateien - also keine Angst, da kann nichts passieren!

Es wird im Kurs leider nicht erklärt!

Wenn ich auf Terminal->New Terminal gehe und dann *node app.js* eingebe, kommt ne Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Mai 2021)

Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung? Hast du überprüft, ob du im richtigen Ordner bist?


----------



## Devanther (20. Mai 2021)

in rot:

The term 'node' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the spelling of the name, or if a p
ath was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:5
+ node <<<<  shop.js
    + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (node:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Mai 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Es sind keine .exe Dateien - also keine Angst, da kann nichts passieren!


Ja genau das würde ich schreiben, wenn ich Ransomeware verbreiten will. 🤣


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Mai 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> in rot:
> 
> The term 'node' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the spelling of the name, or if a p
> ath was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
> ...


Ist denn NodeJS überhaupt installiert?


----------



## Devanther (20. Mai 2021)

Wie installiere ich NodeJS? vielleicht nicht -.-

edit: Ah ok.....ich installiere es dann erst einmal^^


----------



## Devanther (20. Mai 2021)

Error: Cannot find module 'E:\Wirtschaftsinformatik\JavaScript\NodeJS - Maximilian Schwarzmüller\04-adding-a-cart-model\shop.js'
←[90m at Function.Module._resolveFilename (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:962:15)←[39m
←[90m at Function.Module._load (internal/modules/cjs/loader.js:838:27)←[39m
←[90m at Function.executeUserEntryPoint [as runMain] (internal/modules/run_main.js:71:12)←[39m
←[90m at internal/main/run_main_module.js:17:47←[39m {
code: ←[32m'MODULE_NOT_FOUND'←[39m,
requireStack: []

Ich habe erfolgreich NodeJS für Windows 7 installiert.
Musste etwas suchen, Win7 ist alt^^
Wenn ich versuche shop.js auszuführen, kommt folgende Meldung, siehe oben.
Habe node shop.js eingegeben.

Allerdings habe ich auch eine eigene Datei mit dem Namen first-app.js erstellt und die kann ich erfolgreich
mit node first-app.js ausführen.
Bin schon weiter gekommen.


----------



## kneitzel (20. Mai 2021)

Dann schau Dir einmal npm an. Du wirst vermutlich in dem Verzeichnis erst einmal ein npm install ausführen wollen, damit er module, die benötigt werden, herunter lädt. Zumindest gibt es da ein entsprechendes package.json.

Aber das sind Grundlagen, die in einem udemy Kurs bestimmt behandelt wurden... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand etwas raus gibt ohne eine Information, wie es gestartet werden kann.


----------



## M.L. (21. Mai 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Win7 ist alt


Weiterhin *könnte* die verwendete Node-Runtime auch zu alt sein.... Ansonsten steht in der genannten package.json wie das Progamm (im Idealfall) gestartet werden kann: 
	
	
	
	





```
"start": "nodemon app.js",
    "start-server": "node app.js"
```
Evtl. vorher noch npm installieren und dann mit (z.B.) 
	
	
	
	





```
npm install nodemon
```
 weitere Module installieren.


----------



## M.L. (21. Mai 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> weiter gekommen


Zwecks Motivation: mit Node.js 14.15.3, npm 6.14.9, Windows 10, der Installation von ejs / body-parser / express und "node app.js" auf Kommandozeile könnte es im Browser dann so aussehen wie im Screenshot  ("null" im rechten Fenster, da "Add to Cart" wohl nicht funktioniert)


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

Mal eine Frage zu Javascript:









						complete-javascript-course/14-OOP/final at master · jonasschmedtmann/complete-javascript-course
					

Starter files, final projects, and FAQ for my Complete JavaScript course - complete-javascript-course/14-OOP/final at master · jonasschmedtmann/complete-javascript-course




					github.com
				




Wie kann ich das im Browser darstellen?
Es ist eine html und eine js Datei.

Nachdem der Code geschrieben wurde, will ich es mir im Browser anzeigen lassen.


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mai 2021)

Einfach die html Seite im Browser öffnen?


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

Wie kann ich die .js File* ausführen lassen*?

Wenn ich die Datei oder die Dateien anklicke sehe ich nur den Source Code im Browser.


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mai 2021)

How to Run JavaScript Code
					

How and where to run JavaScript code




					fireship.io
				




Wenn du Dir das html File anschaust, dann wirst Du sehen, dass es in erster Linie nur das script Tag enthält, wie es dort beschrieben wurde.

Wenn Du Du das html File ignorieren willst, dann kannst Du das js File mit Node auch direkt ausführen. (Das geht aber nur, so das auch so gedacht ist. Wenn das Script eine gewisse Dokumentenstruktur erwartet, dann macht es wenig Sinn, es direkt zu starten.)


Ansonsten ist im dem js File eigentlich alles auskommentiert - daher wird das nicht viel machen ...

Ganz nebenbei: Was genau machst Du? Wenn Du eine udemy Kurs machst, dann sollten da diese Grundlagen auch enthalten sein. Ansonsten wären die absoluten Grundlagen immer sehr wichtig, ehe man irgendwas macht, das auf eben diesen Grundlagen aufsetzt.


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

Scheinbar sehe ich nichts, weil die Datei script.js nur Kommentare enthält.

Wenn ich die .js File in VS Code öffne, sieht die Datei ganz anders aus, als wenn ich die
.js File von der Seite github direkt im Browser öffne.

Also, wenn ich die Datei script.js herunterlade und mit dem Editor öffne,
sieht die Datei ganz anders aus, als wenn ich die Datei online öffne!

Ich will die script.js gerne verändern, also Kommentare entfernen,
dann müsste ich auch ne Ausgabe sehen.


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mai 2021)

Dann speichere die Datei doch einfach lokal. Also mach z.B. ein git clone vom ganzen Repository oder lade die Files als ZIP oder oder oder ....

https://github.com/jonasschmedtmann/complete-javascript-course (die Hauptseite des Repositories) enthält auch noch einige weitereInformationen ...


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

Ich habe die js. Datei aus dem Browser jetzt in VS Code einfach reinkopiert
und da die Kommentare entfernt.

Wenn ich die html Datei ausführe kommt immer noch nicht das richtige
obwohl die Kommentare in der .js File jetzt weg sind -.-


----------



## M.L. (21. Mai 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> kommt immer noch nicht das richtige


In der Browserkonsole mal geschaut ?  Allerdings gibt es mit Chrome eine Fehlermeldung: Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token '*'  script.js: 86 (<-- Zusatz: weil man in script.js die __zugehörigen__ Kommentare 
	
	
	
	





```
*/ ... /*
```
 (nicht) entfernen sollte  )


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

So, ich bin weiter gekommen!

Jetzt arbeite ich mit der richtigen .html und der richtigen scipt.js!
Ich hab das jetzt einfach manuell in VS Code kopiert, verändert und abgespeichert!

HTML Datei starten, Rechtsklick "Inspect" und dann Console.
Es kommt in der Console aber ne Fehlermeldung -.-

Was jetzt?


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mai 2021)

Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt? Was ist der genaue Code?


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected identifier


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

@kneitzel 

Wenn du das mal bei dir machst, mit Inspect und Console....kommt bei dir wohl
auch ne Fehlermeldung oder?


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mai 2021)

Da ich nicht weiss, was Du gemacht hast, kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Du musst ja irgendwas, das auskommentiert war, wieder aktiv gesetzt haben. Ohne Details zu kennen, ist da kaum etwas zu sagen.

Hast Du evtl. versucht, alles zu aktivieren und hast das erste /* und das letzte */ entfernt? Es ist in mehreren Blöcken auskommentiert daher musst Du da mehr machen.... Aber das ist nur ein Herumraten und das sehe ich nicht wirklich als zielführend an.


----------



## Devanther (21. Mai 2021)

Yo, danke dir für den Tipp!

Ich schaue mir die Kommentare die ich gelöscht habe nochmal an!

btw: Bekommst du es denn selbst zum Laufen, @kneitzel?

Dann müsste es bei mir auch gehen^^


----------



## M.L. (21. Mai 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Dann müsste es bei mir auch gehen


Die script.js-Datei lässt sich auch mit node.js aufrufen (ohne Umweg über den Browser), das Entfernen des ersten Kommentarblocks führt nach 
	
	
	
	





```
node script.js
```
 zu folgender Ausgabe (ohne darauffolgende Fehlermeldung wg. H1):


----------

